# langjähriger Ex-WoW-Spieler sucht neue Heimat



## Ceiwyn (15. November 2018)

Hallo,

 

der Titel mag zwar zunächst wiedersprüchlich klingen. Letztlich spiele ich schon seit Classic WoW, aber seit WotLK habe ich eigentlich weitgehend pausiert und nur ab und an wieder reingeschaut. Ich finde es schade, dass Gilden mittlerweile fast nur noch aus Zweckgemeinschaften für Raids bestehen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es da draußen noch echte Gemeinschaften gäbe, die bereit wären, einen alten Veteranen aufzunehmen. Ich bin 29, aktuell aber beruflich und familiär so weit eingebunden, dass an Raids definitiv kein Interesse besteht. 5er-Instanzen, PvP oder sonstiges aber gerne. Übrigens bin ich kein großer Fan von TS. Das war zu Classic eher unüblich und stört mich ehrlich gesagt beim Runterkommen nach der Arbeit. Mir ist der Chat lieber.

 

Es darf auch sehr gerne eine RP-Gilde sein. Server und Fraktion ist mir relativ schnuppe.


----------

